# Stay at home Dog Mom



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi All, I need support and/or words of wisdom from someone who's been there or still is there

Does anyone on this forum spend everyday all day (24/7) with their puppy? If so, does it drive you crazy and exhaust you too?

Mac is 9 months old. Since we brought him home at 8 weeks old, he's been left alone (crated or gated in kitchen) only a few times. I work from home so he's free all day. Not left in the house or crated like puppies' whose owners/parents work outside of the home. So, I’m lucky. I don’t have to work all day then come home and play with my puppy. I can do it throughout the day. I figure he’s lucky too.

But he is absolutely insatiable. He never wants to be in the house. So, I moved my home office to the sunroom/porch so I could be closer to him and watch him…more importantly he can see I’m watching him.

Its still not enough for him. I’m going out of my mind.

Carrie


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

hi Carrie,

do you walk him? brisk walks can really put a dent in my puppies energy...that and a solid 30 minutes of fetch. (he's 10 months)

have you tried Kongs and stuff like that to keep him occupied for a while?


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Hello there and hello Mac. I was wanting to know if you have a yard? Where he can run and play? Have you tought about a walk at park? He needs his mind to be stimulated... He might be getting board. Or maybe some doggie classes he can go and meet new friends and work on obedience or agility training. That might make him feel a little better. I wish I could stay home with my dog and kids. Your very lucky you get to work from home. I get off at two from work though so hafe days are great for my family.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm the same as you, with the dogs pretty much 24/7 except mine are both older now and more settled. I know exactly what you're talking about.

Part of the problem was mine, Harley said jump, I asked how high. We spent hours going in and out, I was lucky if I got a 15 minute break inbetween. When my husband came home at night I said "he's all yours" and went and hid in my office!

Someone was nice enough to point out to me that not all dogs have an off switch so we have to teach them to settle down even when they clearly think running around the yard is a better place to be. They will gladly run our lives if we give them the chance.

Once you know your dog is getting enough exercise and you know their bathroom habits you just have to learn to ignore the stares and whining and tell them all done, enough, go lay down etc. They do get the hang of it eventually.

I do remember that in Oct. the year Harley was born, (he was born in April) when the time changed and it started getting darker out earlier, he started settling down earlier at night. You might have that to look forward to very shortly.

Besides that slow down I saw a big change just around 9 months. He could actually lay on the couch for an hour during the middle of the day, lay quietly on the floor just watching the world go by, that kind of thing. In fact the few times this happened I actually starting watching him to make sure he wasn't sick! 

It'll get better, honest.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I too, work from home. It sounds like Mac is just like Uschi. I was so intent on making sure she was happy that it was driving me crazy too. She knew no boundaries because she had total freedom and all of my attention, even when I was trying to work. A fellow poster gave me some excellent advice and told me to tether her to me, I literally tied her leash to my belt loop and she had to do what I wanted. When I washed the dishes she had to sit next to me, when it was time for her to potty I was there, when I had to work on the computer I picked out the chew stick and toy she could have and she had to lay there and control herself. I didn't give any commands, I pretty much acted like she wasn't there. Naturally she had play breaks, a training session and I crated her when I wanted to be unattached from her. I was determined to do this for a week but it took 2-3 days before there was a world of difference. My husband was out of town and he couldn't believe the difference when he got home. The biggest thing it did was limit her freedom, her movements and activities were determined by me and she ended up loving it! We had had a difficult time bonding and it was the best thing we could have done. She was able to control herself, look to me for direction and seemed to enjoy the boundaries. The whole world was too big and too much for a pup to handle


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you for the support & advice. 

I thought we were good parents by revolving our lives around Mac. And, it makes us happy. But a 75lb spoiled brat is hard...and physically painful


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes, I am home all day long and pretty much raised my puppy. Whenever she drove me crazy I used to pull out the clicker and exhaust her mentally. 

Other than that I went on long walks, hikes, went to the dog park when it was empty, puppy class, later on Schutzhund and then I only did obedience from home when my helper retired. 

I also left her home alone every once in a while. She always had the company of my other two, adult dogs, so she was never alone. 

However, she is now 7/8 months old and i can leave all alone at home. she knows that being at home means "quiet time" and she will rest & sleep just like the two older dogs as long as I work her. If I don't work her for two or three days, than yes, she will get bored and she will find herself work and a job and I may not like it. LOL


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Mac's Mom said:


> I thought we were good parents by revolving our lives around Mac. And, it makes us happy. But a 75lb spoiled brat is hard...and physically painful


If you're like many of us you spend more time with your dogs than a lot of people but you really do enjoy it most of the time.

Just a warning....

If a friend calls and tells you they spent a quiet night at home, and you begin to weep...it's time to take a break from the puppy.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I too am home 24/7 and for my Miss Molly (11 months) who bounces off the walls, I have found that 1 -1&1/2 hour walk every morning and then the same amount of time in the afternoon at the park allows her to be calm enough to rest and be relatively painless during the day!


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm home all day with mine too. Dakota is a little over 2 now. She used to really drive me crazy about going out to play. Barking at me and nudging my arm when I was at my desk. I started to ignore those times. Once she was calm and laying around, I would ask her if she wanted to go play and we would go out. So she just kind of caught on not to drive me crazy "asking" over and over to go play. She still does it sometimes, but I'll ignore it until she's calm. Luckily with Jackie, Dakota will play with her a lot in the house so she's not usually bored. We still play with her, but Dakota is her play buddy too.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I have to confess, I did wake them up to go out to play when I wanted- just to mess with their minds!


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

I have been a SAHM since 2 weeks before my son was born in 2002. My husband has worked from a home office since the late 90's. None of our dogs have ever really been home alone (especially since my husband is a home body). Before the Beast we fostered quite a bit and the rescue asked that we try to crate the dogs for several hours a day or put them in an isolated room etc to simulate people who have to work...it was an odd request and tough to do. 

The older ladies are easy to live with home all day, but the Beast. Ack...he is convinced that every time you move it is to play with him. He is always on the ready. He seems to pull a toy out of no where and have it and drool on you if you simply shift position in a chair! We wake every morning to practice in the yard...then play. I then wake my family and do our home routine. As soon as the kids are on the bus Beast and I go for a long long walk. When we get home my husband romps with him in the yard. They will jog around 2pm. The kids play tag or chase with him at 3:30 EVERY day...they wear out before he does. My husband will walk or jog with him around 7...and I will walk him at ten. He gets time in the yard whenever he wants. He plays with the ladies throughout the day. he gets me to toss toys. We do dog activities in addition to the other things I listed. After a suggestion here, he has a treadmill and we have him use it....even with ALL that...he is all play all the time as I said- with even the slightest move.

I can't imagine what he would be like if we were not both home to give him so much play and activity time!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I was home with Zoe until this summer when I went back to work part-time and yes she drove me nuts because 2 30 minute walks a day were and still are a joke to her,lol However, now I have to wake up extra early so I can run her, get the kids ready for school, and be to work on time. Then rush home from work to run her again before getting the kids, doing hw, cooking, cleaning, and then yes run her again. Being home was easier though I still feel your pain especially on rainy days


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I completely understand what you are going through. I am home with our dogs all day too. Victor is 20 months never wants to stop. He was so addicted to tennis balls and playing ball that I would physically hurt my hands playing sometimes 4-5 times a day. For a while there all my life consisted of was VICTOR,VICTOR,VICTOR. It got so bad at one time I felt as if I was neglecting my other animals. He demanded all of my time every hour of the day all the time. It was never,NEVER enough for him. Everything was about playing as soon as he went out it was "let's play". It had to stop he has to have boundaries with his playing if not I would fall apart. I have to pick up all his toys when it is not play time and the tennis balls have to be hidden until playtime if they are left out he will run us into the ground with playing. We now play a little in the morning and an extensive playtime a hour or so before sundown and then a little cool down with walking. I will completely wear him out and then pick up all of his toys and tennis balls. The new puppy has helped so much now and took a little of the stress off of me with the constant playing. She is going to be an excellent playmate for him when she gets older. I am excited for this. He is now so much better now that I got into this routine because now I can do the stuff I need to do during the day and still have time for everybody. Shepherds have to have boundaries or they will take over every minute of your life. I love them with all my heart but sometimes enough is enough. There has to be time for yourself in there too. If you hit your breaking point maybe a kennel would help. You could put him in there and do what you need to do without worrying or a playmate if you think you could have another one. You are not alone out there. So hang in there.


----------



## BayouBaby (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey there,

Yes I am too a SAHDM. Luckily for me, Liisi isn't too high energy. A brisk hour long walk once a day or at the minimum, a few times a week is usually enough to keep most of her energy at bay. She also has a chihuahua buddy to play with and that helps. When she gets bored, I will give her raw pigs feet, pork neck bones or other types of meaty bones to keep her busy. I also use a flirt pole and we have a few games of tug or fetch when she's persistent. Hang in there, they are so worth the effort and trouble!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my wife an i were home with my last GSD.
our pup had plenty of crate time, free time,
training, exercise, socializing and training.
both of us played with and trained the dog.
we trained and played indoors and outside.
our dog was always willing to go outside
but he didn't dictate when it was time to go out.
if he came to us because he needed to go to the bathroom
we never denied him. as far as going out for walks/play
we controlled that. i think through playing and exercising
helped with his desire to go out. thei dog i have now would
love to be outside all day but i don't leave him in the yard
unattended. through frequent breaks, play and exercise
i think he's content being indoors.

set aside some time for your dog during the day.
play some indoor games. find a job for your
dog to perform when he's indoors. ajob can be
anything. it doesn't have to been involved.

you could get him a playmate.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Yesterday, I posted this thread because I was emotionally & physically exhausted. I was in serious need of help. I knew for sure that my situation with Mac was my own fault and that made me cry even harder. Reading your non-judgmental, wise and supportive posts has helped me so much. I cannot thank you all enough.

We love Mac more than anything and will do whatever it takes to make him happy. I think I’m starting to understand that being strong leaders is what he needs more than anything.

A heart felt thank you from me & Mac to all of you.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

After reading all of the replies again over the weekend I did a lot of thinking.

We have a large yard. Mac loves running laps and playing chase with me. Every morning he has a (short) play date with the neighbor’s lab. I didn’t think lack of socialization or exercise could possibly be an issue. 

However, I realize that we haven’t been taking him to the dog park lately and none of the other neighbors let their dogs play with Mac now that he’s so big. The local kids are back in school so he doesn’t get that attention anymore. And, he doesn’t get his daily swims anymore because its cold out. Plus we’ve implemented raw into his diet. So while his exercise and stimuli has been reduced… his energy level has increased. No wonder he’s acting crazy.

With all of that said, I honestly have to admit that I cannot exercise him more than I already do. In fact, I have to spend less time exercising and playing with him throughout the day and more time focusing on my work. He needs professional help! I’m signing him up for agility classes at our local kennel club. I'm sure this will make him happy.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That's a great idea, I'm sure he'll love it. After reading your thread I decided to have more of a schedule so I'm sure I can get my work done, I'm in control of when and what we do, Stosh knows that he can't bug me to go out and play, he's tired enough that when I'm working he's sleeping or chewing inside or out, he gets to choose. More structure has really helped us both- I would much rather be out playing frisbee with him than arguing cases!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

I am also a stay at home puppy mom. I have acreage with horses, cats and another dog, so I had to figure out boundaries for my puppy. When I want a break, he would go in the crate and yes, I would feel guilty. I got over that, I figured my sanity was very important. LOL We have several play sessions as well as training time each day and he goes to the barn with me while I am cleaning stalls. The older he has gotten, the better he is about naps during the day. Our most difficult time was around 7 at night and he wanted to keep playing. I tie him to the bed and ignored him a lot at first and now he will lay down and chew on a rawhide and then nap. Oh, and he does 15 mins. on the treadmill during the week. You will figure out what works for you and your dog eventually and things will get better.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Stosh said:


> That's a great idea, I'm sure he'll love it. After reading your thread I decided to have more of a schedule so I'm sure I can get my work done, I'm in control of when and what we do, Stosh knows that he can't bug me to go out and play, he's tired enough that when I'm working he's sleeping or chewing inside or out, he gets to choose. More structure has really helped us both- I would much rather be out playing frisbee with him than arguing cases!


 
You are so right! We do control it! It sounds dumb, but it took me a mini nervous breakdown to realize Mac has me trained. Its time for me to be the leader. 

Today I set a schedule. He got an hour of exercise this morning and then I brought him in the house. For awhile he did his best to get me back outside...even sat and barked at me. I ignored him and it worked. 

Just curious, are you a lawyer?


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Mac's Mom said:


> Hi All, I need support and/or words of wisdom from someone who's been there or still is there
> 
> Does anyone on this forum spend everyday all day (24/7) with their puppy? If so, does it drive you crazy and exhaust you too?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi All, I’d like to keep this post going and hear more from Stay at home mom & dad’s as well as those who work outside the home…to get different perspectives. 

I know a lot of people and maybe even our partners think we are lucky and have it made J. What do you think?

I do feel fortunate in many ways but also sometimes feel like the work day never ends. Since I work from home, I’m expected to take care of the house and make all of the meals. I understand that to a point. My husband has a commute and I don’t. 

I’m interested in others experiences.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh by the way...update on Mac

Now that I've taken charge and set a schedule for play time and exercise, Mac does seem a lot happier. And I personally am enjoying our time together more.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I work in canon law which is the law of the Catholic Church- not a civil lawyer. The 'cases' I mentioned are marriage cases- annulments- which are referred to as declarations of invalidity. I write arguments as to whether a marriage is invalid or not, based on the canons of the Church. If a divorced person receives a positive decision on their case, they're free to marry again.

Now that Stosh is getting older- 9 mos- he's not as pesty as he used to be and the schedule is working out really well. We go out to play frisbee at about 6:30am since it's still dark before then. We play for 20-30 mins, then go for a hike in the woods. Depending on what I have to do each day, the hike takes 30-60 mins. I make him rest for close to an hour before eating breakfast, then he sleeps for several hours- usually until about 2pm. Poops at 3:00 on the dot! He'll lay around on the deck, chew on something, entertain himself for another hour or so, by then we do some training, play frisbee again before dinner. My husband travels a lot so many evenings I can work again if I need to while Stosh is chewing on something. The key is getting him worn out so he sleeps while I work! It only took a few days for him to figure out when it's 'his' time. I think giving him all the attention first thing in the morning helps a lot too, he's not waiting for me to take him out to play. When he was really young I tethered him to me so he would have to adjust to my schedule and it worked well too, but I just didn't keep it up. I was giving in to him and spent too many nights laying in bed thinking "Tomorrow I've GOT to get to more done."


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow. Your job is really fascinating. Is it tough to make those arguments knowing the impact you'll have on peoples lives?

I relate to everything you said about Stosh. Mac is already used to the new schedule.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Well it used to be really tough when I first started doing it, I'd feel sorry for people, I couldn't stop thinking about a lot of the stuff I read- some of it horrible. But eventually it gets easier to separate yourself from it a bit and go by what the law says and you acquire a sense of whether it was a 'true' marriage. It's actually a trial, with witnesses, lots of evidence, a defender- I'm the judge- just like a regular civil trial only we don't have bailiffs and handcuffs. And it's all on paper. It is interesting, hard to describe when somebody asks "what do you do for a living?'


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Stosh said:


> It is interesting, hard to describe when somebody asks "what do you do for a living?'


I can imagine. How'd you get into this profession?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

The bishop of our diocese asked me to do it and sent me to Catholic University of America in DC- there are only about 5 colleges in the world that teach it. Wish he had sent me to Rome instead! He said he asked me because my husband needed an annulment so we could marry in the Church and he thought someone who had been through it might have a different perspective than priests.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I wish I could be a stay at home dog mom. 

I'd give anything to be with my babies all day.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

not to pry or anything! but what do you guys do to stay at home? i actually want to look for a job where i can be at home all day. my friends mom does transcription and i thought about getting into that.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I've been a stay at home mom since 2005. I have two children. I love being at home with Deuce (my GSD). When my kids are both in school during the day (Noah goes in at 8am, Sean goes in at 12pm) I get free time to myself to devote to Deuce and his training without distractions.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

mssandslinger said:


> not to pry or anything! but what do you guys do to stay at home? i actually want to look for a job where i can be at home all day. my friends mom does transcription and i thought about getting into that.


I'm a stay at home DOG mum because my husband had a very bad accident last year and as a result is a high level paraplegic. He cannot work anymore and needs a lot of help and care to function so I quit my job when he came out of hospital (after 9 months  ) to be his full time carer. Life changed forever but the one good thing to come from this is I felt I finally had the time to get another dog!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

mssandslinger said:


> not to pry or anything! but what do you guys do to stay at home? i actually want to look for a job where i can be at home all day. my friends mom does transcription and i thought about getting into that.


My husband is a Federal Firefighter for the Bethesda MD National Naval Medical Center (where the president goes for his physicals and medical needs). We are fortunate enough that he makes enough that i'm able to stay home and raise our children.


----------



## JessWelsch (Oct 2, 2010)

I dont know if this helps, our pup is way younger only 13 weeks but this is our typical schedule (I dont work but the schedule allows me free time)....

Up around 7 or 8am
Outside for a potty break 
Inside for breakfast 
Playtime (by herself) 
Training with the clicker 
Playtime (with me) 
Potty Break/Explore the Yard 
Nap Time! 
Potty Break
Play Time
Training
Nap Time
Daily Outing
Potty Break
Nap Time
Dinner
Play Time
Potty Break
Training
Cuddles and TV watching
Potty Break 
Bedtime!

I dont know if that helps but she stays pretty mentally/physically exhausted all day which helps... I try to remain the alpha at all times.... I tell her what we do next.... she sits and waits on me not vice versa... so far it is working out well... but I am new to owning a GSD... good luck!!!

-Jess


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

My husband is in the military and I've had the hardest time to find a job for the short period of time we are actually here. We are in the middle of moving so i am a stay at home wife for now.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

mssandslinger said:


> not to pry or anything! but what do you guys do to stay at home? i actually want to look for a job where i can be at home all day. my friends mom does transcription and i thought about getting into that.


A large corporation in another state purchased the company where I worked for over 10 years. They shut down our facility but hired me as a consultant. 

Now I'm building my own business.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Monday Morniing....Thanks to all of your advice Mac and I have come a long way with our schedule. Only I'm sitting in my sunroom porch with a space heater shivering in front of my lap top ... he still has me trained pretty well.

On the other hand, I'm supposed to be working right now and not messing around on the forum.


----------



## JenHam (6 mo ago)

Mac's Mom said:


> Hi All, I’d like to keep this post going and hear more from Stay at home mom & dad’s as well as those who work outside the home…to get different perspectives.
> 
> I know a lot of people and maybe even our partners think we are lucky and have it made J. What do you think?
> 
> ...


I work from home and I stay with my new German Shepherd puppy 24 x 7 I have a lab and also a Belgium Shepherd so I knew what I was getting into with the German Shepherd he is very sweet and can becalm so far he’s been doing everything correctly but I do worry about walking him he doesn’t seem to enjoy it and when I take him with the other dogs he is better but I’m wondering if it’s because he doesn’t know the world out there as much as he should. I do sometimes get overwhelmed because I hear so many stories like German Shepherd‘s are crazy dogs if you don’t do so much with them and I don’t understand because I didn’t do much training with my other two and everyone thinks they’re the best behaved dogs.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Mac's Mom said:


> You are so right! We do control it! It sounds dumb, but it took me a mini nervous breakdown to realize Mac has me trained. Its time for me to be the leader.
> 
> Today I set a schedule. He got an hour of exercise this morning and then I brought him in the house. For awhile he did his best to get me back outside...even sat and barked at me. I ignored him and it worked.
> 
> Just curious, are you a lawyer?


One thing puppy training classes stressed was the pup has to learn it can't always be the center of attention. We were to teach the pups a 'place' command, where they were to go to their bed, crate, or other designated spot and lie down. Also, they were to learn to be crated (and quiet) for rest periods, or for brief periods when we left the house. Then- reward, party time when we returned and let them out.

YOU run the house, not the dog! He's not the one paying the bills!


----------

